# En français



## phelibre (30 Mai 2005)

Hi, nouveau sous Mac ( http://phelibre.free.fr ) et donc sous OsX 10.4.1. J'ai installé fink avec les recommandations .... no problème . J'ai installé mc puis bluefish pour essai   résultat    mais un petit problème les softs ne sont pas en français ....
comment avoir les menus en français ( gtk2 qt etc ) ?

merci.


----------



## Thierry6 (1 Juin 2005)

il faut ajouter des instructions donnant ta langue dans le fichier d'initialisation de ton shell (du genre SET LANG =FR).

Quel shell utilises tu ? (par défaut, je crois que c'est bash que je ne connais pas, utilisant zsh mais il doit y avoir des utilisateurs qui connaissent bash)


----------



## FjRond (2 Juin 2005)

```
export LC_ALL=fr_FR
export LANG=fr_FR
```
 Dans .profile (ou .bash_profile) pour le shell bash, ou dans .zshenv pour le shell zsh.
Pour tcsh, c'est dans .tcsh avec la commande setenv, mais je ne me souviens plus exactement la syntaxe.


----------



## Luitel (2 Juin 2005)

FjRond a dit:
			
		

> ```
> export LC_ALL=fr_FR
> export LANG=fr_FR
> ```
> ...



Dans ~/.tcshrc en fait.

Syntaxe :

setenv LC_ALL fr_FR
setenv LANG fr_FR

Voilou !


----------



## phelibre (2 Juin 2005)

Merci mais le deuxième problème c'est que sous X11 l'environement utilisateur n'est pas le .profile du home ! mais ou ?


----------



## FjRond (3 Juin 2005)

Le fichier de configuration de X11 est /private/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.
Ceci étant dit, pour les applications localisées en français, il est possible de saisir dans un xterm, avant de les ouvrir, les commandes évoquées précédemment:

```
export LC_ALL=fr_FR
export LANG=fr_FR
```
Si la localisation n'est pas disponible, alors c'est sans effet. Pour kde, il faut installer kde-i18n-french par fink.


----------



## Camm (6 Mai 2006)

Merci les gars, les codes ci-dessue marchent impec pour Bluefish en français !
Camille


----------

